# Debt Recovery in Eastern Algarve



## UserNameTaken (Apr 24, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a debt recovery firm?

We've received judgement against a company we dealt with, but we're in GB. Now we need to get the money from them. Which firms are recommended, and which ones should we steer clear of.

I've seen the figure of 12% commission on one site - is that the going rate?


----------

